

Chartbeat is down and I realize how addicted I am to Chartbeat - tferris

Writing this after I entered chartbeat.com 20 times in the URL bar.
======
mtgx
I'm surprised Google hasn't bought Chartbeat yet. Maybe they don't think it
aligns with their analytics goals too much? Google just launched a new real-
time analytics version, too.

~~~
tferris
don't like their version of chartbeat. Less info and the realtime stats are
calculated differently (Chartbeat seems to be more accurate)

